
Why the Mona Lisa Stands Out (2014) - katiey
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/ian-leslie/overexposed-works-art#_
======
jrumbut
We have some understanding of how an image becomes a viral hit, the mix of
intrinsic properties and random chance.

I would really like to know more about how individuals end up falling in love
with other works, like in the first paragraph with Cutting and Caillebotte
painting, or the man and his nieces in this article
([http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/opinion/sunday/a-monet-
of-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/opinion/sunday/a-monet-of-ones-
own.html)) which has stuck with me for a while.

